# New snowboard



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

First off, the mercury is a great board and don't lose your stoke for it. I've owned one for two years now and have been riding for nearly 20+ and enjoy riding it now. But, this is 1 of a very few boards that on my first few runs I thought about taking it back. I was thinking to myself, oh fuck, did I just start riding or what. To be honest, I don't remember what the issue was or what I changed. It could be many things, maybe how they incorporate the death grip, ultra, super scientific mumbo jumbo into their sidecut, the carbon strips, or maybe I didn't have my stance dialed in. Your Sick Stick has 10-15mm of taper depending on the size, a little more EE, and is something you are comfortable with. So, having said all that, bring both boards up, take the morning runs on the ST, then hope on the Mercury later. But make sure you give it a few days to at least try to get used to it. Everyone I talk to about their Mercury, which has been 10 ish people on the mountain, have really like it. I wish I could help you out more, but it has been 2 years since I was first on it, but just know that you aren't the only one that has had a WTF moment with their new Mercury. Anyways, Good luck and have fun.


----------

